# Amazing video



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaM-xXgl4Bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

"Amazing" is right ......and rather humbling as well.

SuperG


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow... thanks for posting.


----------

